

Hacker News Almost Real Time.(Automatic loading of updates/every 5 minutes) - danfitch
http://toseeitlive.com/

======
danfitch
This is my experiment using Comet, Faye, Sinatra, and Redis. Let me know what
you think. I keep it open all day and watch stories move up and down without
missing the ones that fall off the front page.

If you mouse over the items they will highlight, other users can see the mouse
over as well. More Info is on the About page <http://toseeitlive.com/about>

~~~
duck
Seeing mouse overs of other users seems pointless and the faint change from
black to gray made me a little dizzy. Also the "Users Online" doesn't seem to
load, but it sounds interesting. I like the idea though, just seems like it
could be presented better (I almost missed the green arrows).

~~~
danfitch
Yeah The Users Online will update every 5 minutes, and I will improve the
presentation, just kinda doing it for myself and wrote it in a few hours so
haven't put much style into it. Thanks for checking it out! I could have it
update every minute and the arrows would be noticed earlier and maybe I should
move it closer to the number of the article.

~~~
danfitch
Yeah this is not a fully bullet proof system, it is just an experiment,
something that I use and thought I would share, if you want to play around
with the technology check out the urls on the about page.

------
SlyShy
Sorry to ruin it for anyone, but this is a _hilarious_ April Fools prank.

Edit: Apparently that wasn't the author's intention. It's just that the
application has funny injection vulnerabilities.

~~~
axod
Sorry guys :( I'll stop now.

Note to author: Give an idiot (me) a toy, and he'll play...

~~~
danfitch
Eh... Go play, I built the site to learn how these technologies would work
together. I learned that its cool and very simple to hookup but that means
with simplicity comes some extra work to secure it. I'll work out the kinks
later and do a writeup but what I learned and post the source.

~~~
axod
Is it hard to validate things server side? From the little I know about the
setup it seems like you publish from a client, and it gets pushed out to all
clients automatically.

Hopefully there's a way to deny certain publishes from clients, cleanse input,
validate etc etc on the server, before it gets relayed to the other clients.

For example the channel '/client_count' should never accept any publishes from
outside the server. Wonder how easy that is to adjust.

It does seem pretty nice and responsive though :) Nice job.

~~~
danfitch
Yeah Faye makes it dead simple to set up the channels to communicate on but
there doesn't seem to be much in the way of filtering for the channels. I am
sure it is something that could be added, but I didn't take the time yet.

Thanks!

~~~
jerf
Web frameworks/libraries/apps that make correct HTML encoding possible without
much fuss are a pleasant surprise on those rare occasions when I encounter
them. Web frameworks/libraries/apps that actually do it right knock me over. I
don't know of very many examples that even come close.

(This isn't my only metric, but it's a good start: Set a variable to
ampersand, then do the basic string output that your template library or
whatever has, feeding it that variable. If you get &amp; automatically and
have to ask extra hard for a bare ampersand, you've officially gotten me up to
"Hey, wow!" That's just one metric I use of many, but making the safe thing
easy and the dangerous thing harder is a good start! This knocks out almost
every web framework/library/web templating system I've tried.)

------
chanux
Down arrows in red would be good.

~~~
danfitch
Yeah I will make that change good point. Done

------
gojomo
Is this why HN has been sluggish the past week or so?

~~~
danfitch
I only poll it every 5 minutes. I didn't want to over do it, and the frequency
didn't matter that much to me. I just like to see the change over time.

------
w-ll
this domain remind me of the bill o riley outrage

